# Hello Everyone



## Herb Iron (Sep 14, 2009)

I am a 25 year old entrepenuer fresh out of college that felt there was a need for a certain smoking product. So, I decided to take a risk and do somthing about it. I have an original account called 619SixFour with a couple of grow journals. After reading in the "Vaporizing with a Soldering Iron" thread, I realized that there are more and more people using this great hybrid smoking/vaporizing method instead of butane lighters and full on vaporizers. You can smoke/vaporize out of your favorite glass peice.  I started by using a plain ceramic tipped soldering in order to replace butane lighters. After a day or two of only using the iron, I could taste the difference between smoking with a lighter, to smoking/vaporizing with a ceramic iron. Wow! What a difference I promise you! After a year of only using the iron, it still had issues that I didn't like. For one, I had to unplug it evertime and if I happen to forget, (which I did several times) I risked burning down my house. The soldering iron is always on during the session so burns are very common. I had enough, I hit the sketch pad with some ideas of what I thought would be a good design. I am going to smoke some bowls. If anyone is interested in the rest of my story I will continue. If not, thats cool too.


----------



## Jester88 (Sep 14, 2009)

BUMP.....

there will be people bro i guarantee it.... 
you choulda told people to check the link in your sig too.


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 14, 2009)

more info....


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Sep 14, 2009)

I have owned this device for years, it is called the phedor.. I dont get it? plus, in the smoking with soldering iron thread, i believe I mentioned Steve from SSV is already working on a design with an on/off swicth. Phedor is made by Wicked Roots, and again, its been around for years, I have owned it for at least 5 years or more


----------



## Herb Iron (Sep 14, 2009)

I agree but at 159 bucks for a square soldering iron, it is very overpriced believe me. I just dont like knocking other peoples products. I am sure there is room for all of us.
Also mine is already in production and will be out in about a month in high times. I am just sharing because I am a member of RIU and I appreciate all of the good info I recieved from this website. Good people on here. I am considering giving RIU members a discount. I just have to figure out all the legal aspects of doing that.


----------



## Herb Iron (Sep 14, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> BUMP.....
> 
> there will be people bro i guarantee it....
> you choulda told people to check the link in your sig too.


 
Thanks bro, the website is not complete but it gives you an idea. My website guy is all over it as we speak. Also you could see my prototypes from a couple of months ago being tested on some of my Medical harvest in my *619SixFour* grow journal #2.

Here is a pic, of a prototype test session that is about to go down.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Sep 15, 2009)

Sweet, so there is no electrical cord and an on/off switch? Cuz thats what I hate about my phedor, elecric cord and no on/off switch... yours looks nice good luck


----------



## 619SixFour (Sep 15, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> Sweet, so there is no electrical cord and an on/off switch? Cuz thats what I hate about my phedor, elecric cord and no on/off switch... yours looks nice good luck


 
It has a chord but that is only because I do most of my smoking at home, I don't really like the idea of having to buy batteries or having to charge up a battery all the time. That does not mean that we are not currently working on a cordless version that has other features too. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## 619SixFour (Jan 7, 2010)

Ok guys it has been a while since I updated the progress of your fellow RIU members project.
Here are some pictures of the production version of the Herb-Iron.













































































































































Some youtube Videos of it in action.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0j8CO6rLkM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0frSSiv2pQ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOAZTUAgg_Y

We will be on a half page on pg 76 of the New Medical High Times in the first issue and we will be in the April issue of the regular High Times. High Times corporate office has two Herb-Iron's that they are testing right now for the editorials they are going to write. We might have a booth at the THC Expo coming up. We will see. Anyway thanks for all the supportive RIU members, Sicc, Howak Secret Jardin, and anyone else I forgot to mention.


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 8, 2010)

ill take a free one and give a report  j.j


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Jan 8, 2010)

Im confused, is there a power cord? Cuz if there is whats the difference between that an dthe wicked roots phedor which ive owned for like 5 years? is there an on/off switch? I mean, is it significantly cheaper than the Phedor? Or just a different design and look? Not trying to knock it, it just seems very very similar to the phedor. I have loved the phedor for as long as Ive had it, definitely a better tastier way of smoking so good luck with everything


----------



## 619SixFour (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes it has a push down buton, and it heats up in 6-8 seconds on cold start and cools down in about 3-4 minutes. It was designed for smokers and medical smokers that have trouble using regular methods due to medical conditions, or people who just want to eliminate butane from their medicating process. It is substantially less expensive than the Phedor at $69.99-$79.99 vs. $159.99. or a Hakko soldering irons at $39.99 and up. One big issue I had before I developed the Herb-Iron was that I would forget to unplug my soldering iron. Very dangerous. Same goes for the Phedor. I also got very very poor customer service when me and my buddies phedor broke after only 3 months, which also inspired me to include a lifetime warranty. If it ever burns out, just send it back with the original invoice and we will exchange it, no BS or questions. Even though we designed the Herb-Iron like a tank, if you ever drop the Herb-Iron and break the ceramic tip off, just send it back with the original sales invoice and I will exchange it ONCE, at our discression. I aim to treat my customers the way I would like to be treated, and the products we design are not meant to last. 
Just youtube "Herb-Iron" and you will see how it works.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Jan 11, 2010)

Sweet, sounds good. I think perhaps I will purchase one. I love the Phedor but have burned myself more than once and I hate how you cant set it down without unplugging it... sounds like you have come up with a nice device. Good luck to you!


----------



## 619SixFour (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks bro, Let me know if your interested I will give you a RIU special price.


----------



## ironlings (Jan 11, 2010)

permalink
question i dont know how to start a thread so im commenting on urs sry bro but i have a female she is about two weeks into flowering im pretty sure she is sativa but her white hairs are already turning orange why is that?


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Jan 11, 2010)

I will do that. any discounts if I bought 3 or 4? Im gettin married and thought that may be a good present for my groomsmen


----------



## 619SixFour (Jan 11, 2010)

Hell yes bro, PM me.


----------



## 619SixFour (Nov 22, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> BUMP.....
> 
> there will be people bro i guarantee it....
> you choulda told people to check the link in your sig too.


Well over a year later bro, you were right. You guys and RIU were always supportive. I love this site! How you doin Jester?


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Nov 22, 2010)

Great design 619SixFour.

Looks very ergonomic.

Apologies for the question. What is the song in the first YouTube Video? It's nice and chilled.

I wish you all the best with your invention.


----------



## 619SixFour (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks bro, to tell you the truth I don't remember but I will look it up for you.


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Nov 22, 2010)

619SixFour said:


> Thanks bro, to tell you the truth I don't remember but I will look it up for you.


Thanks, Bro. Appreciated.

Awesome pics by the way


----------



## supermoto (Nov 22, 2010)

Man that looks like an amazing product you have there.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 25, 2010)

619SixFour said:


> Well over a year later bro, you were right. You guys and RIU were always supportive. I love this site! How you doin Jester?


 not bad payin my fines off and saving for surgeries lol. and yourself. glad to hear everythings taken off. always good to see an idea come to fruition. myself ive had to take a break from my book and everything. meh itll all be back on track soon hopefully. 

 for u


----------

